# positive pellet wormer



## bryansummers06 (Mar 18, 2010)

Just want to know if any of you guys have had experience using positive goat medicated dewormer before? Seems pretty easy to just feed it to them.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

If that's the stuff that looks like pelletized feed, I used some from IFA last year. I did it a couple weeks before going to the rendy. Not because I have evidence of worms, just to make sure we didn't take anything with us.

I'm not sure I'll use it again. Because the pellets are indistinguishable from food, I think some got mixed in with my rabbit food. Maybe remnants in a cup or something. It killed them all.

Other than the massive species killoff, I guess it worked OK considering that I don't know that we had worms to start with. ;-)


----------



## feederseaters (Nov 8, 2009)

I use it as an alternative to the Ivomec drench. It is sugessted that you switch between wormers for optimum effect. 

When it is time for worming, I put the pellets in the grain pan of my stanchion and trim hooves while the goat deworms himself. Because the pellet wormer is so expesive compared to the drench, I want to make sure that all of my boys get the correct amount. If they have a free for all, some may get too much, other would not get enough.

I tie all 5 of my goats up, and one at a time I bring them to the stand. They love trim time. They see my stanchion as a treat dispensing play thing. 

Of course they are trimmed in between worming time, but they don't know the difference from a regular trim to a "medicated trim". 

I have never had a bad experience with the pelleted wormer. The bag only lasts ONE round of worming for me. I have never had any left behind and mistaken for regular food. I would suggest keeping any leftovers secure and well marked as WORMER.


----------

